
Users, not labels, silence YouTube music videos - peter123
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10142694-93.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
tokenadult
Hurrah! The submitted article links to an official YouTube statement on the
issue (from YouTube's blog).

"Previously, when a music label or other rights owner issued a copyright claim
to block audio, the video was automatically taken down. Uploaders had two
choices: dispute the claim or use our AudioSwap tool to replace the track with
one from our library of pre-cleared music. Now we've added an additional
choice. Instead of automatically removing the video from YouTube, users can
choose to leave the video muted and live on the site, and many of them are
taking that option."

------
DarkShikari
"Users, not labels, silence Youtube videos" is an absurd title.

If someone goes up to you with a gun and tells you to give him your wallet or
he shoots you, and you "choose" to give him your wallet, it wasn't really your
choice--the guy made you give him your wallet.

Similarly, when Youtube tells people that they either have to mute the videos
or have them all deleted, it isn't much of a "choice" at all for the user.
Youtube is the one deciding to silence the videos, not the user.

------
paul7986
This is bad PR for Warner and good for YouTube! Should hasten their
negotiates!

